# Slave Ableton Live to Cubase



## EvanArnett (Feb 29, 2016)

Cubase is the perfect tool for working with large orchestral libraries for me. The notation features, the way midi and folder tracks work, track icons, it just makes sense. But I love Live for sound design, instrumet and effects racks, and Max for Live. Has anyone here successfully gotten Live to slave to Cubase across two computers? Specifically, I'm talking about Live mirroring Cubase's transport controls and song position.


----------



## samphony (Feb 29, 2016)

EvanArnett said:


> Cubase is the perfect tool for working with large orchestral libraries for me. The notation features, the way midi and folder tracks work, track icons, it just makes sense. But I love Live for sound design, instrumet and effects racks, and Max for Live. Has anyone here successfully gotten Live to slave to Cubase across two computers? Specifically, I'm talking about Live mirroring Cubase's transport controls and song position.


You should try rewire first. That way your timelines and loop range stay in sync.
In Logic or studio one I use it via rewire slave. I use it mostly for audio and sample stuff and manipulation and not with third party plugins.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 29, 2016)

If Live is the slave there are some serious restrictions unfortunately taking all the good parts of Live out of the equation. Sometimes I wonder if that is a deliberate decision like not being able to export a multi track midi file....
Before starting, please note that when Live is running as a ReWire slave:


No VST or AU plugins are available.
It is not possible to use MIDI controllers as native Control Surfaces in Live.
Max for Live is not available. 
No physical audio inputs/outputs are available in Live. The ReWire master application is handling the audio interface and the ins/outs. External material can be recorded with the master application only.
No MIDI outputs are available either. Use the master application to send MIDI notes to your external synthesizers.


----------



## EvanArnett (Feb 29, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> If Live is the slave there are some serious restrictions unfortunately taking all the good parts of Live out of the equation. Sometimes I wonder if that is a deliberate decision like not being able to export a multi track midi file....
> Before starting, please note that when Live is running as a ReWire slave:
> 
> 
> ...




Deal breakers. I love my plugins and control surfaces. I know Ableton can follow MTC, maybe that's the way to go. Maybe I will ask on the Ableton forums.


----------



## samphony (Feb 29, 2016)

EvanArnett said:


> Deal breakers. I love my plugins and control surfaces. I know Ableton can follow MTC, maybe that's the way to go. Maybe I will ask on the Ableton forums.



That's what I was going to suggest beside that. If you enable MTC for one of your midi inputs in Live and click on the EXT button in the upper left corner of the user interface live will slave to MTC.

The restriction with that is you always have to push start and stop on the MTC master.

The best would be if daw companies would adopt the new Link feature Ableton introduced with 9.6.

That way live and cubase/logic/dawofchoice can follow each other's tempo.


----------



## elpedro (Mar 1, 2016)

I have used rewire to slave ableton to samplitude pro x and it worked just fine


----------

